# a 2009 specialized P1 rolled in today



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

a 2009 P1 rolled into to the shop today. pretty nice considering the price point and the paint/colors are really nice! way better than the purple people eater from last year.

the new angles/geometry seem a lot better for the dirtjump crowd too, compared to the 08 bike.


----------



## Breckenridge08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow that does look nice. What price tag is your shop puting on it?


----------



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

Breckenridge08 said:


> Wow that does look nice. What price tag is your shop puting on it?


msrp is only $940


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

The paisley bums me out a little....again. Why is it going for more than the 08?


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

i want to try those new rhythem lite tires they look nice


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

09 is about 15% more than 08 wholesale/distributor price


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Why???


----------



## Breckenridge08 (Aug 15, 2008)

kinda pricey..


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

fixtup said:


> msrp is only $940


Wow, kinked ST......
How original.
Whats the stay length ?
RTW.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

The value of the dollar is going down everywhere, The can raise their prices cause we will still buy form them cause it would cost like twice as much to make in the good ol US of A. Compare american made frames to imported frames. The Us frame are crazy expensice but a lot nicer. Oh well. PLus MSRP is only 940 because the P2 is taking the place of the hardrock.


----------



## Breckenridge08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mountain biker 41 said:


> The value of the dollar is going down everywhere, The ****** can raise their prices cause we will still buy form them cause it would cost like twice as much to make in the good ol US of A. Compare american made frames to imported frames. The Us frame are crazy expensice but a lot nicer. Oh well. PLus MSRP is only 940 because the P2 is taking the place of the hardrock.


The P2 is taking the place of the hardrock???


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

......


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

The hardrock is the new hardrock XC, p2 is like halfway between old hardrock and old p2, prices are going up and quality components are going down.....


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

.....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Easy now. Some people are easily offended. :skep:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, some of us don't hate


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yuck.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll admit I am an avid p.series hater. I disliked all models equally.

However this year's geometry looks like a move in the right direction. I don't know the actual numbers, but the BB still looks low to me, which was one of the many things I disliked.

The price, well it is 2009 and everything is more $$. But I agree that for $940 I would purchase something else. The parts are heavy and run-of-the-mill throw aways. The wheels are OK but again not something I would keep. The fork is Ebay material.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

No trying to hate on anyone.........it just slipped out...I will edit it


----------



## tommy41 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mountain biker 41 said:


> The value of the dollar is going down everywhere, The can raise their prices cause we will still buy form them cause it would cost like twice as much to make in the good ol US of A. Compare american made frames to imported frames. The Us frame are crazy expensice but a lot nicer. Oh well. PLus MSRP is only 940 because the P2 is taking the place of the hardrock.


Overseas shipping costs are crazy(thx big oil). And remember that while US frames are nice and well built almost all the other bike components are built overseas. Can we finally get some mfg jobs back?


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

what would you pay for one of these, (exact model in the pic) with a busted crankset and in need of some rear wheel work (trueing and what not) ? i have a friend that wants to sell one, but before i give him an answer i want to see what you would say its worth and compare that to his price


----------

